# smoking with corn cobs



## shellbellc

I just read that old timers used to do hams and bacons using corn cobs...anyone ever try that?


----------



## smokincowboy

I was talking with an older guy (92) he was looking at my smoker and said he used to smoke pork in an old shed  using corn cobs  in  a big iron kettle and hang the hog from the rafters


----------



## oillogger

I suggest staying away from the corn cobs stored in small sheds in back yards when searching for corn cobs to smoke with.


----------



## wvsmokeman

I did some checking around and found this site that covers corn cobs some. Seems to be a great site for info on wood for smoking. http://www.recipetips.com/glossary-t...oking-wood.asp


----------



## bigarm's smokin

*Yes sir, useing them would scare the crap outta me. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Terry*


----------



## hawgheaven

Two yellows and a white...


----------



## peculiarmike

Not many folks left that know what you are referring to.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Ranks right in there with a Sears Catalog.


----------



## deejaydebi

The old timers used to use it but I haven't seen or heard of it since their passing. But then they didn't waste anything did they?

WV -

Thanks for the link I add a few I didn't have on the list (including corncobs).

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Downl...lavorChart.pdf


----------



## smokincowboy

Two yellows and a white... 
Hey hawg we have Red and White cobs here on the farm  do you know why 2 reds and 1 white  (the white is to see if you need another red)


----------



## hawgheaven

Yup, same with the 2 yellows... !


----------



## navionjim

I noticed they referred to the center of the cob being ground and used for the smoking fuel, that reminded me that way back when I was in the PGI and was making the burst charge for fireworks shells either rice hulls or granulated corn cob was frequently coated with black powder to make the burst charge to propel the stars. The normal source for the granulated corn cob, available in large 50lb bags was from pet stores, it's used for dog bedding. I wonder if that cobb could also be used for smoking? It wasn't treated with anything as I recall


----------



## deejaydebi

Wonder if it was mixed with anything else?


----------



## smoke_chef

I know this post is wayyyy old... but I was watching an episode of Good Eats with Alton Brown. He mentioned using them for smoking too... not mixing them with anything. Just straight on the fire like a chunk of hickory or something. Seems crazy but I'll try it and see what happens.


----------



## hbt731

My granddad used them to smoke hams and bacon. He died before I was born, but my Dad has told me about it.  The cobs can be used to make some tasty jelly as well. Thumbs Up


----------



## mneeley490

Years ago, before I started smoking myself, I used to order bacon and hams from this place:

http://www.dakinfarm.com/Ham.html       They cob smoke, and at that point, I thought it was the best I'd ever tasted.

I have now bought some corn cob pellets from Todd to use with my AMZNPS, and will try them out with a ham soon.


----------



## shoneyboy

I remember a post from Pops, he was discussing using corn cobs for smoking when he was young, here is the post http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...-recall-about-your-dad-smoking-with-corn-cobs I hope it helps answer your questions....ShoneyBoy


----------



## pops6927

I grew up in my dad's store and he exclusively used crushed corn cobs to smoke with.  He would get them from the local grist mill in 100 lb. burlap sacks a truckload at a time; us boys would have to use wheelbarrows and unload them and take them down into the 'corn cob room' in the cellar where they would stay dry.   Then, we'd have to carry them up into the meatroom one bag at a time, slitting the burlap bag and dumping the bag into a huge cardboard barrel that curing compound came in, and scoop out from there into a pail, which we'd carry down into the pit where we'd feed the smokehouses with, opening up the bottom door on the smokehouse and pull out the cast iron square pan that rode on two angle iron rails over a long propane burner, throwing two coal scoop scoopfulls on the smoldering embers, lingering a bit before shoving the pan back in and closing the door so we could watch the corn worms jump out and writhe on the hot coals, lol!

But, progress helped destroy that.  Pretty soon, farmers no longer shelled their corn in the field, so there were no longer tons of plain corn cobs.  The only thing grist mills ground into the 70's and 80's was ensilage; corn and cob together.  That was unsuitable for smoking for a few reasons; the corn made the fire burn too hot and instead of smoldering, it would ignite and likewise create grease fires in the smokehouses; The mix of corn and cob, crushed, would cause spontaneous combustion if the bags were the least damp or the corn moisture was too high; the weight of the corn/cob mix tripled the cost of the bag (100 lbs of ground ensilage was a third the size of the 100 lb bags of straight cobs).  By that time, my dad had passed away and mom hit 70 and wanted to sell the store, and the end of corn cob smoked hams and bacons was drawn to a close in 1988.

Todd has supplies of the corn cob pellets.  He sent me some to test.  They are harder to start, but can be done, and they are like a softwood, will burn faster, a tray full for about 5-6 hours vs. 10-11.  But, they give that sweeter corn cob aroma that I so dearly enjoy from my childhood, waking up, my room in the winter filled with that delicious aroma, dad smoking hams and bacons continuously for Thanksgiving and Christmas seasons.

Some Tractor Supply places carry bags of the corn cob pellets for animal bedding too.  What i do now is lay a base of Pitmaster Blend pellets in my AMNPS, then top it with corn cob pellets so I get the longer-burning hardwood pellets mixed with the sweetness of the corn cob pellets:

Pitmaster Blend:







topped with corn cob pellets:







and lit up!













011.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Sep 26, 2012






Yes, if you can find corn cob bedding and it is is unadulterated, you can smoke with it!   Either in an AMNPS, or just toss a handful into your smoking pan every ½ hour or so!


----------



## smoke_chef

Thanks all for the info.. Pops... I really enjoyed a glimps into your childhood. Very cool.


----------



## mneeley490

Thanks for the tip, Pops! I'll be smoking some buckboard bacon and a boneless ham in about a week. I'll try it your way.


----------



## babysmokologist

Hi:

I come from Illinois originally and cob smoked bacon and ham was considered to be the best ever. I am smoking 20lbs of pork bellies into bacon using cob/applewood pellets in the AMNPS.

Gary


----------



## mneeley490

Well I forgot to throw the ham in there, but the BBB started out with 2/3 of the rows filled with apple pellets and finished off with 1/3 corn cob pellets. It was definately a sweet smell, and when my daughter and her husband stopped by, they asked if I was smoking corn? Will give it a taste test in the next day or two.


----------



## harves tees son

Much like you Pops my Dad owned his own store.  Interested in what you did to the hams before you smoked them.

I was going to smoke a chuck roast today.  Would that work with corn cobs.  A local farmer just harvested his shell corn and cobs are everywhere.  1,000's of them.


----------



## jmalin

I have been smoking cooked hams and fresh turkey breasts using dry corn cobs for several years. Best we have ever had. even neighbors have me smoke their hams.  I also smoke other game and fish with hard wood. with When using corn cobs make sure there are no kernels on and are completely dry.


----------



## jmalin

as to my previous post. I forgot to mention that I soak the dry corn cobs for 4to 6 hours prior to putting them on the charcoal


----------



## dandl93

jmalin said:


> as to my previous post. I forgot to mention that I soak the dry corn cobs for 4to 6 hours prior to putting them on the charcoal


You have me confused your upper post says make sure the corn cobs are completely dry then you soak them for 4 to 6 hours......Corn cobs would not be like wood and produce creosote why not just air dry them 1/2 way  then use them with the natural juices?

I just picked up 8 gunny sacks full of corn cobs they are hanging under a shed roof drying.

Dan


----------



## steve j

I used to help my dad smoke with corn cobs! We made our own Baloney and also smoked hams as well.

It was a very good smoke I have been thinking of trying it again I certainly miss it!


----------



## geoh

Here in  New England I originally discovered cob smoked bacon and ham in a few Vermont locations. Seemed logical to me that if it was found in VT you'd find it in New Hampshire or Maine, too but I never have. I travel extensively for work and the only other place I have found cob smoked meat  products is in Kentucky. This method is far and away my favorite.

At home we have successfully dried our own cobs, chopped them up when dry into 1/2 pieces and used them in our electric smoker with great results for brined raw bacon, salmon and cod. I also mix in a small amount of Cherry chips with the cob pieces. Dry the cobs slowly but very soon after eating using residual barbecue or oven heat and store them in a protected container. Chop when ready to use. Bet you'd love the results too.

To sample, check out Vermont's Daikin Farms or Singleton's Store online. You'll find a few other suppliers as well. They will ship.

GeoH


----------



## bruce cole

Im from MI and now 60yrs of age and have used corn cobs to smoke fish in spring run. And this is a good way to smoke. must soak in water , same as you would wood. And the flavor is Mild compared to a Hickory, and I believe as good as a elder.


----------



## bruce cole

Your right about dryed and clean of corn. Corn will make it turn out tasting burned flower.


----------



## mneeley490

Not everyone soaks their wood first. In fact, I'd bet the majority of folks here do not.


----------



## hoity toit

Pops6927 said:


> I grew up in my dad's store and he exclusively used crushed corn cobs to smoke with.  He would get them from the local grist mill in 100 lb. burlap sacks a truckload at a time; us boys would have to use wheelbarrows and unload them and take them down into the 'corn cob room' in the cellar where they would stay dry.   Then, we'd have to carry them up into the meatroom one bag at a time, slitting the burlap bag and dumping the bag into a huge cardboard barrel that curing compound came in, and scoop out from there into a pail, which we'd carry down into the pit where we'd feed the smokehouses with, opening up the bottom door on the smokehouse and pull out the cast iron square pan that rode on two angle iron rails over a long propane burner, throwing two coal scoop scoopfulls on the smoldering embers, lingering a bit before shoving the pan back in and closing the door so we could watch the corn worms jump out and writhe on the hot coals, lol!
> 
> But, progress helped destroy that.  Pretty soon, farmers no longer shelled their corn in the field, so there were no longer tons of plain corn cobs.  The only thing grist mills ground into the 70's and 80's was ensilage; corn and cob together.  That was unsuitable for smoking for a few reasons; the corn made the fire burn too hot and instead of smoldering, it would ignite and likewise create grease fires in the smokehouses; The mix of corn and cob, crushed, would cause spontaneous combustion if the bags were the least damp or the corn moisture was too high; the weight of the corn/cob mix tripled the cost of the bag (100 lbs of ground ensilage was a third the size of the 100 lb bags of straight cobs).  By that time, my dad had passed away and mom hit 70 and wanted to sell the store, and the end of corn cob smoked hams and bacons was drawn to a close in 1988.
> 
> Todd has supplies of the corn cob pellets.  He sent me some to test.  They are harder to start, but can be done, and they are like a softwood, will burn faster, a tray full for about 5-6 hours vs. 10-11.  But, they give that sweeter corn cob aroma that I so dearly enjoy from my childhood, waking up, my room in the winter filled with that delicious aroma, dad smoking hams and bacons continuously for Thanksgiving and Christmas seasons.
> 
> Some Tractor Supply places carry bags of the corn cob pellets for animal bedding too.  What i do now is lay a base of Pitmaster Blend pellets in my AMNPS, then top it with corn cob pellets so I get the longer-burning hardwood pellets mixed with the sweetness of the corn cob pellets:
> 
> Pitmaster Blend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> topped with corn cob pellets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and lit up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 011.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ pops6927
> __ Sep 26, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, if you can find corn cob bedding and it is is unadulterated, you can smoke with it!   Either in an AMNPS, or just toss a handful into your smoking pan every ½ hour or so!


----------



## floridasteve

BigArm's smokin said:


> *Yes sir, useing them would scare the crap outta me. :PDT_Armataz_01_28:  Terry*



In my neck of the woods, they'd soak the corn cobs first.  That'd soften them up a bit and replace the scrape with a cooling wash sensation.

So I am told. Lol


----------

